# Probably the best subwoofer enclosure you've ever seen!



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah that's right, it's a pitcher, but I'm just using it to test out the Tang Band 6.5" subwoofer. I'm actually going to install it in a PVC tube 6" in diameter by 14" long. That'll yield about .23 ft3 and I'm going to stuff it with polyfill, it should provide decent extension.

Believe it or not it actually sounds half way decent in that pitcher. It does have a little upper bass "honk", but it's no surprise since it's only around .12 ft3 in that pitcher. You wouldn't think it was only a 6.5" sub on 120 watts if you heard it. It sounds like a decent 8" easily.

I'm going to install it where it's at in the pics, but maybe a little further back if I can make it fit. Wranglers have limited space and I don't want to use up any cargo area in the rear behind the back seat. And actually the front foot wells are so deep that it won't really hinder any passengers. If you sit normally in there the enclosure really won't cause any issue. Plus up front bass FTW!

The system is some model of Pioneer deck, Premier TS-D502P 5.25's in the dash, TS-D602P 6.5's in the sound bar and a Sony XM-4S 4 channel amp with 50 watts each to the front 5.25's and the rear channels bridged for 120 to the Tang Band sub, the rear 6.5's are running off the deck and are turned down just to add some depth.

Overall , it's not a bad sounding system really, and since it's a Jeep I'm not going to bother trying to fine tune it any more than I have. It gets fairly loud, has decent bass and sounds pretty decent. That's all I need for the Jeep, to be able to hear over road noise and to have reasonable bass. The two things that were missing before I added the sub and the amp.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

That is truly DIYMA!


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

"You know you're a ******* if..."


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Dude, did you deaden your enclosure with tin foil !?


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

That's awesome! I was talking to an installer about a guy that came in with a subs mounted in paint buckets filled with dynamat, couldn't understand why it wasn't slammin.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> Dude, did you deaden your enclosure with tin foil !?



It's foil tape. That's what's holding the woofer to the pitcher.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

89grand said:


> It's foil tape. That's what's holding the woofer to the pitcher.


Don't use that. It'll create ions that will increase your THD.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> Don't use that. It'll create ions that will increase your THD.


I know, I can hear the THD, luckily it's only temporary.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

The dirt on your carpet is also creating nasty reflections that bounce back at the pitcher and vibrate the foil. This causes back EMF, which not only affects the impedance but also warps space and time. Get a vacuum!


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL my cousin put a RF series 1 12(gray cone) in a 5gallon bucket for his first sub set-up. No foil tape thought. Could be why it sounded so bad!!


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats awesome, great way to use what you have to test something out.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I posted a thread a while back on fabricating a mid bass enclosure (for a door) by using 6" PVC pipe. However, I would only be able to go about 4-5" deep. That yields only about 0.06 cubic feet of sealed volume.

If you dont mind I have a few questions for you since you are the only other person who has mentioned this method and approach.

1. I have a FOCAL K2P midbass (6 1/2"). What is the best way to find out if the volume I have available is okay to use with this driver? Is there a certain line item on the mfr. specs that will clue me in on enclosed volume needed for optimal set up?

2. Do you think 0.06 c.f. is even worth making this type of enclosure? It has to fit in my door and luckily it is "fairly" deep.

3. What do you use to seal the end of the PVC tube?

4. What do you use to mount the speaker to the PVC tube edge?

5. Should anything else go inside the tube besides polyfil? Backwash deflector pad?

Thanks!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I posted a thread a while back on fabricating a mid bass enclosure (for a door) by using 6" PVC pipe. However, I would only be able to go about 4-5" deep. That yields only about 0.06 cubic feet of sealed volume.
> 
> If you dont mind I have a few questions for you since you are the only other person who has mentioned this method and approach.
> 
> ...


1. You'll need the T/S parameters for the speaker to determine what size enclosure it needs. I don't know if Focal lists those. Mostly only subwoofers have them listed.

2. Although I don't know the specs for the drivers, I'd be willing to bet just about anything that .06 is WAY to small. Most car midbass speakers are designed to used in an infinite baffle setup like a deck lid or car door. You probably want to use as much of the car door as the enclosure as possible.

3. I'm not sure yet. Either an MDF ring inside of the pipe or on the outside of it Gorilla glued to it.

4. I'm going to make an MDF mounting ring and Gorilla glue it to the PVC.

5. I don't see any need for anything other than polyfill, but unless you can make it a lot bigger, and I'm sure you can't, I wouldn't try to make a midbass enclosure with it.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

use the lid to make a grille !


----------



## Pntbtrjly (Feb 6, 2009)

Super-stealth for sure.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

This might be worth a drive from Mesa to Phoenix...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What adds to it's epic-ness is that the LID to the pitcher is even utilized!


----------



## aenokea (Sep 18, 2008)

chad said:


> What adds to it's epic-ness is that the LID to the pitcher is even utilized!


Exactly! I like how its propping up the rear. Hahaha!


----------



## Bill W (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you ever visited sirgcal.com? He has plans to turn the bottom of the back seat to hold 3 jl 6.5 or several other sub sizes. In the jeep I had I did a 1/2ft3 box for 2 eights behind the rear seat, down firing under the seat and it sounded great with the top down on even on the highway.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Bill W said:


> Have you ever visited sirgcal.com? He has plans to turn the bottom of the back seat to hold 3 jl 6.5 or several other sub sizes. In the jeep I had I did a 1/2ft3 box for 2 eights behind the rear seat, down firing under the seat and it sounded great with the top down on even on the highway.



I've seen those setups, they're really cool. The only problem is that I take my back out sometimes so that ruled that setup out. But for people that never remove them, it's a really good idea.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I will see if I still have the pics... WAY back in 1990, I had a guy drive up in a Jeep CJ... he was complaining that the (2) 8" woofers I sold him (tried to talk him out of is more accurate)... sounded so bad after he followed my EXACT instructions...

I walk out to the Jeep... woofers screwed to 1/4" cheap plywood, liquid nailed to KFC family buckets!!!!! I am not kidding... I said "WHAT THE HELL!"

He went on to explain that I told him "XX" cu ft & he calculated the buckets (after they ate dinner, obviously) & they were within my own guide line of +/- 10% then stuffed with poly fill to make it up....

I was just dumb founded... I had heard of other people encountering this & I was like "yeah right... no one is THAT stupid".....

Sho-'nuff...

Rob


----------



## Stealthsounds (Feb 9, 2009)

89grand said:


> Yeah that's right, it's a pitcher, but I'm just using it to test out the Tang Band 6.5" subwoofer. I'm actually going to install it in a PVC tube 6" in diameter by 14" long. That'll yield about .23 ft3 and I'm going to stuff it with polyfill, it should provide decent extension.
> 
> Believe it or not it actually sounds half way decent in that pitcher. It does have a little upper bass "honk", but it's no surprise since it's only around .12 ft3 in that pitcher. You wouldn't think it was only a 6.5" sub on 120 watts if you heard it. It sounds like a decent 8" easily.
> 
> ...


 Forum rules state i must make my first post "within" a thread.......
Funny that my first thread was going to be "Anyone having fun with small Tang Bang Subs" ? !!!!! 

here in Uk we have difficulty sourcing these great speakers. I for one rate them as been good for the money and i prefer to keep away from the "Main stream "


so....as my user name suggests , i am into installs that you dont see !
And i need to concentrate this year on small SQ type subs running with no more than about 150 watts max, but mainly 80-100. I tend to use "old Skool" Soundstreams and Caliber CA series amps as they are again great for the money.



so to see this thread is a great start for me !!

Now i can make my own "Thread" !! 


cheers and i will follow this thread as it is great fun and makes sense !


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

when i was about 14 and broke i put a 10 in a waste basket In my bedroom and a battery charger to power my deck........Hey i had music though.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

the pitcher is nice, it's no tree stump...but it's nice


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Would a glass pitcher be an upgrade?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

They do make flanges and threaded ends/plugs for pvc, if they are the size you need.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

30something said:


> "You know you're a ******* if..."


...Use yer toilet as the sub box. Seen it done. Have a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

i wonder what frequency the toilet was tuned to? haha


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

thats the best ive ever seen......i guess for larger subs u cud use some sort of plastic trash can....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Psychic prediction: You'll find the perfect girlfriend. She'll think she has found the perfect footrest. Tears will flow.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Rudeboy said:


> Psychic prediction: You'll find the perfect girlfriend. She'll think she has found the perfect footrest. Tears will flow.


Actually, I'm building the actual enclosure now, it's almost done. It's a 6" X 15" pvc tube. It sits back further than the pitcher is in the pictures, plus it's side firing so the worst that can happen is that they'll kick the side of the pvc tube.

Plus it's too tall, you can't put your feet on it, just up to it is about it. The foot wells are deep plus as high as the seat is, you sit more like you're in a chair. It won't be an issue there like it would in a car.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Bill W said:


> Have you ever visited sirgcal.com? He has plans to turn the bottom of the back seat to hold 3 jl 6.5 or several other sub sizes. In the jeep I had I did a 1/2ft3 box for 2 eights behind the rear seat, down firing under the seat and it sounded great with the top down on even on the highway.



One of the guys that worked at a local shop had a single cab Nissan truck. He made the bottom of the two front seats the enclosure for (2) 10s, firing up at that. Sounded good but sucked to ride in. I'm sure his girlfriend liked it


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Could always try a PR box.


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

That is funny. 

There is a pitcher just like that one in one of our kitchen cabinets.

It is an ultra rare Rubbermaid model, they only made, oh, a couple of million of them.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Could always try a PR box.


Hell yeah! Just saw off the other end of the pitcher and stretch some plastic wrap over the end and secure it with a rubber band. INSTANT PR!!!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Hell yeah! Just saw off the other end of the pitcher and stretch some plastic wrap over the end and secure it with a rubber band. INSTANT PR!!!


 Sweet! Umm, wait you have to weight it somehow....ah heck, they are only $15 a piece anyway: Parts Expressayton SD215-PR 8" Passive Radiator


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

djknowledge said:


> thats the best ive ever seen......i guess for larger subs u cud use some sort of plastic trash can....


ive done it to test out a JL 10w3v2 with a small computer sub woofer amp, it was a rectangular trash can so i just slid the cardboard baffle from the shipping box in with it, two sides were too short for the opening so it was "ported too" believe it or not, it didnt sound _that_ bad 
i still havent gotten around to actually using the sub yet


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

multi use enclosers ftw! Now when you go to the next kegger you're all set!:laugh:


----------



## Ryan from Ohio (Nov 4, 2006)

I have seen subs in 5 gallon buckets before...


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, here is the final product. It's not beautiful, but it wasn't meant to be. It's functional and actually sounds pretty decent. Those Tang Band neo subs are pretty nice. I'd Say it sounds about like a half decent 8". The system is pretty decent overall. It's way louder and has way more bass than before the amp and sub install. It's a perfect beater system for a Jeep.


















Here's the little Sony amp. It fits perfectly right between the frame rails. I'm not a big Sony fan, but this amp is actually fairly decent and runs pretty cool. The front channels power Pioneer Premier TS-D502P 5.25's in the stock dash location, TS-D602P 6.5's in the sound bar run off the rear channels of the deck, and the rear channels are bridged to the sub.










With the seat in its normal position you can't see the amp at all.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Bazoooooooooka tube!


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

haha thats awsome, i would put 20 of those in my truck!


----------



## Valoblk (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, confession time. When I was 16 and flat broke, I took one of the factory 5x7s from the rear panels of my 1984 ford bronco and mounted it in a _shoebox_. I reinforced the box with tons of duct tape and stuffed it with polyfill that I stole from one of my dad's old speakers. I corner-loaded it by facing it towards the hatch and the rear corner of the truck. Amazingly, it sounded pretty good considering it had to be the most ghetto subwoofer ever devised. However, things sounded MUCH better once I switched from using the factory Ford casette player to a JVC boombox as the source. God, I wish that i had pictures......


----------



## selftaught (Feb 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Where do I buy one? lol


----------

